# Gui direkt aus XML



## Pfeiffy (31. Aug 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es ein tool mit dem ich aus einer XML-Datei direkt eine Gui machen kann. Es sollte dann die Daten aus der xml-datei in der Gui bearbeitet werden können und die Änderungen in die die xml-Datei zurückgeschrieben werden.

Gruß Pfeiffy


----------



## Noctarius (31. Aug 2010)

Kommt drauf an für was du eine GUI haben willst. Swing, AWT, SWT, Android, usw usw usw ... Generell würde ich bei Google z.B. für Swing bei Google mal nach "Swing XML Binding" suchen.


----------



## Wildcard (1. Sep 2010)

Für Swing gibt es zB SwiXML, für SWT wird gerade recht viel im Zuge von Eclipse e4 entickelt: XWT, Toolkit Model usw.


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Sep 2010)

AlArenal hat mal einen Beitrag mit Demo-Code zu SwiXML gepostet: http://www.java-forum.org/sitecheck/29472-gui-erstellung-swixml-demo-sourcecode.html


----------



## Heady86 (2. Sep 2010)

Seit GWT 2.0 gibt es dort auch einen UiBinder

Infos zum UiBinder in GWT


----------

